# Pun of the Day



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Andy

Okay that was lame...


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel

not an easy one:

A toothless termite walked into a tavern and said, "Is the bar tender here?"


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel

A hungry traveller stops at a monastery and is taken to the kitchens. A brother is frying chips. 'Are you the friar?' he asks. 'No. I'm the chip monk,' he replies.

I met a girl at an internet cafe, but we didn't click.

There was a sign on the lawn at a drug re-hab center that said 'Keep off the Grass'.  ~ Dave Hayward of California

I used to be addicted to soap, but I'm clean now.

A thief who stole a calendar got twelve months.

A small boy swallowed some coins and was taken to a hospital. When his grandmother telephoned to ask how he was a nurse said 'No change yet'.

A new type of broom, the Swiffer, came out.  It is sweeping the nation.

When the cannibal showed up late to the luncheon, they gave him the cold shoulder.

The frustrated cannibal threw up his hands.

Sleeping comes so naturally to me, I could do it with my eyes closed.

I was arrested after my therapist suggested I take something for my kleptomania.

I was going to buy a book on phobias, but I was afraid it wouldn't help me.

_Source_: punoftheday.com


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Mari




----------



## Daniel




----------



## PrincessX

OMG, hilarious. I am gonna print this out and stick it in a visible place. I love black coffee more than love itself and this cartoon is essential to my self esteem.


Daniel said:


>



---------- Post Merged at 11:57 PM ---------- Previous Post was at 11:36 PM ----------

There is nothing better on Earth than the bold taste of real black Espresso early in the morning. I will definitely dream of it...


----------



## MHealthJo

Mari said:


>



This was well worth every bit of mental gymnastics that it took to write it, read it, and wade through wondering where the heck he was going with it.         Hehehehehe, thank you Mari!!   XD

Plus I've just accidentally made a 'wading' pun again while talking about this watery flooding cartoon.  Yay me


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## amazingmouse




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD

Close but Cinnabons have a lot more icing... just imaging a box of those riding shotgun on a 4 hour highway drive... I mean, I'm only human, flesh and blood, how long did those cinnabons think they could site there all seat belted up?


----------



## Daniel

Yeah, and I do wonder how I would have done as a child with the marshmallow test


----------



## David Baxter PhD

Children today are probably more cynical. Like yeah they SAY I’ll get two later but what evidence do I have for that? Nah. I’ll take the one I can see, not the extra mythical one that may or may not exist in the future. I mean, I already got sucked in by the Tooth Fairy, the Easter Bunny, and Santa Claus. Now they expect me to fall for the Unicorn?


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD

^^^ Ha ha! Love it!


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel

Dad joke:


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel

"I saw a documentary on how ships are kept together; it was riveting."

~ Stewart Francis


----------



## Daniel

Book title:


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel

Daniel said:


>


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------

